# Ooops!!



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

So we got a call about a sewer blockage on a brandnew townhouse. Owners had been living there for a week.

Ran the camera down first and when we go to the block all we could see was black. We then ran down the jetter and it got completely stuck in the 'blockage'

So we can the camera back from the IC and we found gravel!! Uh oh..

In comes the excavator and it looks like the civil guys forgot to hook up the sewer line to the IC!! The best part was when we did the excavation they were standing right there to see their messup!

They tried to blame it on someone cutting their pipe out. But the pipe still had the factory bevel and the fitting had no primer or glue in it...


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

Is that a waterline beside the bldg. sewer that was never connected or elec. conduit?


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I guess they figured it was a septic field eh?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

conduit


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

more pictures... that pvc wye is from the perimeter, it was installed new with duct tape... nice to know on a $500K townhouse you have duct taped joints...


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

SPH said:


> more pictures... that pvc wye is from the perimeter, it was installed new with duct tape... nice to know on a $500K townhouse you have duct taped joints...


Unbelievable! Frickin swine! Some of the so-called "workmanship" out there is absolutely atrocious.

I recently had a young guy on a Bobcat drive over my sewer line between house and garage (sorta coach house) in the mud until he crushed it. He didn't bother to tell me so I could fix it (he was working on the weekend, so nobody else was around). Instead, he stretched a 4" Fernco over the partially crushed 22 and cut about a 1-1/4" piece of fitting socket for the other end. He didn't tighten the Fernco, and didn't glue the mini-coupling. Stupid ass! :furious::furious: I found the whole thing when I tested the DWV and the water started gushing up out of the ground.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

SPH said:


> more pictures... that pvc wye is from the perimeter, it was installed new with duct tape... nice to know on a $500K townhouse you have duct taped joints...


Doesnt matter the cost of the place, generally the cheapest gets the job


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

futz said:


> Unbelievable! Frickin swine! Some of the so-called "workmanship" out there is absolutely atrocious.
> 
> I recently had a young guy on a Bobcat drive over my sewer line between house and garage (sorta coach house) in the mud until he crushed it. He didn't bother to tell me so I could fix it (he was working on the weekend, so nobody else was around). Instead, he stretched a 4" Fernco over the partially crushed 22 and cut about a 1-1/4" piece of fitting socket for the other end. He didn't tighten the Fernco, and didn't glue the mini-coupling. Stupid ass! :furious::furious: I found the whole thing when I tested the DWV and the water started gushing up out of the ground.


did you back charge?


----------



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

Personally, I would feel honoured knowing my townhouse had Red-Green do the work! Wouldn't you?


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

Scott K said:


> Personally, I would feel honoured knowing my townhouse had Red-Green do the work! Wouldn't you?


 I will give you the address and you can buy one.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Even a weeks worth of "night soil" makes an unholy mess, don't it?


----------

